# '13 Cruze 1.4T in limp mode - Please help! DTCs and logged data included...



## kst8engineer (Apr 14, 2015)

My '13 Cruze LT 1.4T (32k miles) decided to throw itself into limp mode. It's been running perfectly, but when my wife fired it up and headed out the driveway, she noticed something was wrong. 

From what I've read, limp mode limits the trans to only 3rd, 5th, and Rev. I scanned it with EFILive and got the following codes:

P0237 "Turbo/Super Charger Boost Sensor A Circuit Low" EPA ($11) "Engine Control Module (ECM)"
P2227 "Barometric Pressure (BARO) Sensor Performance" EPA ($11) "Engine Control Module (ECM)"
P0237 "Turbo/Super Charger Boost Sensor A Circuit Low" EPA Pending ($11) "Engine Control Module (ECM)"
P2227 "Barometric Pressure (BARO) Sensor Performance" EPA Pending ($11) "Engine Control Module (ECM)"
P0237 "Turbo/Super Charger Boost Sensor A Circuit Low" MH ($11) "Engine Control Module (ECM)"
P2227 "Barometric Pressure (BARO) Sensor Performance" MH ($11) "Engine Control Module (ECM)"

Other than being in limp mode, the only symptoms I've noticed are a more detectable whine (like a very quiet turbo whine) that increases with engine RPM and what sounds like a relay chattering near the turbo when the ignition is turned on, even if the engine is off.

I used electrical contact cleaner to clean the electrical connectors on the MAP sensor, the turbo boost and intake temp sensor just before the throttle body, and the electrical component near the turbo that seemed to be chattering. I tried to locate the barometric pressure (BARO) sensor, but where the manual shows the BARO sensor to be, my car has nothing (see pic below). Did only certain vehicles come with a barometric pressure sensor installed in this location? I don't see any wire harness nearby that would indicate a pressure sensor was ever installed in this location. Were some vehicles' BARO sensors installed in a different location?

After cleaning the connections, I cleared the codes and took it for a test drive, but it's still in limp mode, and the DTCs continue to reoccur. 

I also logged data of the BARO sensor and turbocharger boost pressure sensor in EFILive. They both measure approximately 14 psi at idle or light throtttle. At heavy/full throttle, the BARO sensor is dropping to around 11 psi, and the turbo boost sensor drops as low as 5-6 psi. I wonder if limp mode may be bleeding off all boost pressure, but I don't know if that's the case.

Has anyone else encountered this issue? Any help you can provide would be appreciated!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

At 32K miles your car is still under the full B2B warranty. Take it in to any Chevy dealership while it's in this mode. You don't have to take it to the selling dealership.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

obermd said:


> At 32K miles your car is still under the full B2B warranty. Take it in to any Chevy dealership while it's in this mode. You don't have to take it to the selling dealership.


Yep...........sometimes the easiest solutions are also the best!


----------



## kst8engineer (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions, guys. I've considered that, but the car has a former salvage title, so I'm not sure whether or not the dealer will still honor the warranty. I may give it a shot and see what happens...


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

kst8engineer said:


> My '13 Cruze LT 1.4T (32k miles) decided to throw itself into limp mode. It's been running perfectly, but when my wife fired it up and headed out the driveway, she noticed something was wrong.
> 
> From what I've read, limp mode limits the trans to only 3rd, 5th, and Rev. I scanned it with EFILive and got the following codes:
> 
> ...


Hey Kst8engineer, 

Let us know in a private message if you need any additional assistance with this further! We would be happy to bring this to the dealership's attention as well. Looking forward to your updates in the meantime. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

That thing is dirty lol do you live on a dirt road?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Salvage titles aren't covered by the warranty. Why was it salvaged?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> Salvage titles aren't covered by the warranty. Why was it salvaged?


:question: Where did anyone say salvage?


----------



## RedBonez (Apr 9, 2015)

You have a short somewhere, kindve like mine just had in my Power steering harness. Check grounds for a hopefully easy fix, if not he dealer is the only one that should touch anythig else as your warranty is still in coverage. Ive just learned the last couple days there's a lot of electrical issues with our cars. Since everything pretty much runs electronically ots going to throw codes throughout the different moduals and sensors will read low data/low input. My car was also in "limp mode" before I took it in. Be sure to take it before it does what mine did and wont start on you. Hope thos helps!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

kst8engineer said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, guys. I've considered that, but the car has a former salvage title, so I'm not sure whether or not the dealer will still honor the warranty. I may give it a shot and see what happens...





ChevyGuy said:


> :question: Where did anyone say salvage?


See OP's post quoted here.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> See OP's post quoted here.


Must have been deleted or hidden. I can't see that post.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

obermd said:


> At 32K miles your car is still under the full B2B warranty. Take it in to any Chevy dealership while it's in this mode. You don't have to take it to the selling dealership.


Agree - even if it was over 36,000 miles chances are all that is covered under the emissions and or powertrain warranty.


----------

